# A Call for Input for this forum!



## Plan 9 from OS

Men and women: Let's get some more threads started in this forum. As much as I enjoy "talking", I'm curious to hear more from others about success stories in your marriages. It's a great example to others who are going through troubles plus for purely selfish reasons I want to learn a few new tricks for myself too.

I'm not starting any more threads until someone else comes in and starts one. Just give us one new thread. I'll participate in it 100% and even give some "likes". I'm waiting eagerly for a new topic!


----------



## Jakobi Greenleaf

What exactly constitutes a long term marriage? I'm about four months shy of my tenth anniversary. Is that long term? I think ten years is a long time, but in the grand scheme of things, perhaps it isn't?


----------



## Faithful Wife

Plan 9...I'm currently writing a blog about my happy, sex-filled marriage. Very shortly I will be posting a link of my blog here on TAM, and I just now (due to your efforts here) decided that when I do post the link I will do it in this section, since ultimately the point of my blog is to talk about how happy I am in my marriage. I had planned to post the link in the Ladies Lounge (more traffic). But I agree with you...let's make some more noise down here.


----------



## Faithful Wife

Also just a random rant...see linked article:

Mandy Fox-Raynor: Sex After Marriage: What It's Really Like

I wish there were more messages freely available about how GOOD married sex can be. I get tired of articles like this one. Basically the message is "yeah, it gets boring and I'd like to have one night a year to have sex with someone else".

If people go into marriage expecting the sex to dry up and suck eventually, then of course that is what is going to happen.

I do understand the newlyweds need to have reasonable expectations (and I also understand not everyone places as high a value on sex as I do)...but why tell people out of the gate to EXPECT it to dry up and suck?

Again, that is another reason I am writing a blog...to hopefully paint a different message about what married sex lives can be.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS

Jakobi Greenleaf said:


> What exactly constitutes a long term marriage? I'm about four months shy of my tenth anniversary. Is that long term? I think ten years is a long time, but in the grand scheme of things, perhaps it isn't?


Don't worry, we'll take anyone. Our standards are low... :rofl:

Just kidding. If you have some good news and positive stories to tell about your marriage, I would love to see it.


----------



## Ikaika

Jakobi Greenleaf said:


> What exactly constitutes a long term marriage? I'm about four months shy of my tenth anniversary. Is that long term? I think ten years is a long time, but in the grand scheme of things, perhaps it isn't?


It qualifies. I am sure there is much that can be discussed in 10 years. According to a few loyalist we like the weekly program, sitcom or drama situations. Choose which ever best fits your situation.


----------



## Coffee Amore

We need a lighthearted thread here. Some thread where we can list funny or lighthearted things in our long-term marriages. I'm going to ask a mod if we can move an older thread of mine here...


----------



## Ikaika

Coffee Amore said:


> We need a lighthearted thread here. Some thread where we can list funny or lighthearted things in our long-term marriages. I'm going to ask a mod if we can move an older thread of mine here...


agree


----------

